# First Tattoo (RIP Nasty)



## Sofos (Mar 31, 2012)

On Wednesday, my friend Allen "Nasty" was shot and killed by his own gun while he slept. He slept with it for protection, and apparently it was a freak accident. No it wasn't suicide, you didn't know the guy. He was absolutely against suicide, and the way his body was found didn't indicate suicide.

This is Nasty:










He helped create "Plug Uglies", a nationwide group dedicated to bettering the local music and art scenes. He was also front man for the group 213, a blackened punk band, and local legends. 

213:



The logo for both the band and Plug Uglies is a skull with crossed switch blades. This one is for you brother, RIP.


----------



## Alimination (Mar 31, 2012)

Awh man I'm sorry to hear about that mate. 
Cool Tat, good to know he had a rad friend like you. *nudge nudge*


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your friend  
The tat looks nice - simple and clean


----------



## Sofos (Apr 4, 2012)

Over the weekend i went to his memorial/funeral. I and almost 100 other Plugs set out from Columbus, GA to Dothan, AL. We arrive, and there are HUNDREDS of other Plugs from all over there. The funeral home was so packed, I and a handful of hand selected ushers chose to remain standing in order for everyone to get to sit, and even then, there were dozens standing.

After the memorial, we went to our friend Meathook's place. He owns a huge lot of land. We partied like crazy. There was a huge funeral pyre, where the mother placed ashes of Nasty onto and it was lit. There was a 21 gun salute, and Twothirteen music was played over the speakers, at which time there was a HUGE mosh pit. There were fireworks, and thousands of cans and bottles of beer. Needless to say, it was a great party.

At the end of the night, Nasty's best friend Chad, the guitarist for Twothirteen and National President of Plug Uglies, approached me and handed me what looked like a dimebag and said "I want you to have a little bit of Nasty with you." It was a little bag of his ashes. I cried like a bitch.

I'm getting some of the ashes mixed in with the ink when I get the skull in my tat coloured red.

Here's a clip of Meathook giving a speech, Mama Nasty placing ashes on the fire, the 21 gun salute, and the lighting of the fire, as well as Nik starting the pit.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150782158216320


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 5, 2012)

he sounds like a great dude, im sure he'd love the way you guys celebrated his passing


----------



## Alimination (Apr 5, 2012)

That video was awesome!


----------



## Sofos (Apr 6, 2012)




----------

